# Converting wood/coal smoker to gas



## camping hoosiers (Aug 10, 2008)

Everyone once in a while I see a deal on a horizontal wood/coal smoker. It appears relatively inexpensive to upgrade to gas. 

For those of you that have converted a horizontal smoker... what are your thoughts on it? Does it perform as you would like?

Thanx!

Jeff


----------



## gorillagrilla (Aug 10, 2008)

Why ? Thats like converting a Rolls Royce to a yugo.


----------



## camping hoosiers (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL... I knew it wouldnt take long for one of "you" to show up!

Why? Becaus I'm old, fat and lazy and like gas!


----------



## gorillagrilla (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry C.H. Could'nt help myself
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Gotta go with ehat you like.Plenty of folks here getting great results with gas. I know nuthin about it but someone who does will surely be along shortly with some answers fer ya !!


----------



## walking dude (Aug 10, 2008)

try this site

http://gassmoker.com/h-burner.htm


----------



## ddave (Aug 11, 2008)

What WD said.

I love mine!!

Dave


----------



## luv2camp35 (Aug 11, 2008)

Check out the links in my signature to see how I converted my Brinkmann square vertical to use gas.  I can switch back to charcoal in a matter of minutes if desired.

And the mounting of the smoker helps with the "old and fat" portion.  I no longer have to get on my knees to check my progress.


----------



## iadubber (Aug 11, 2008)

I have also used gassmoker.com for my afterburner WSM kit. It's nice to have when I'm feeling lazy, admittedly I think lump or charcoal tasted better but it works. And I can switch back and forth in minutes.


----------



## 24kilo (Aug 17, 2008)

After leaving many (I mean a lot)bags of charcoal in the rain, and trying  to maintain a good temp without a temp spike, I finally changed over to propane.  I have a Charbroil Horz, The cheap one ,the conversion cost 40 bucks or so and  some stuff I had laying around, I got a Cast iron low pressure burner and a Low pressure reg from Academy Sports  $25, Flow control Ebay $10, Misc hardware Lowes $5. I use cheap tin bread pans covered in foil for the smoke, I can vary  the temp from 220 to +360 degs. BTW I would think I turned mine from a Box stock V-6 to a 426 Hemi!!!!!


----------



## guvna (Aug 21, 2008)

the afterburner works flawlessly. no regrets at all. i can acheive temps between 130* and 375*+. i just did an 8 hour jerky smoke and the smoker held 135* for hours, i decided i wanted to speed things up a bit so i ramped up the temp to 145* with ease. i think the horizontal conversions tend to use a bit more propane though. call Ed from gassmoker, he'll hook you up.


----------

